

Standard format to cite tweets in an academic paper. - pablosanchez
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/12/03/how-do-you-cite-a-tweet-in-an-academic-paper/253932/

======
Jormundir
If you're citing tweets in an academic paper, you're doing it wrong.

